# Netzwerk nach Software scannen



## crazykenny (24. August 2005)

Hallo,
suche Programm oder Script mit dem man in einem Netzwerk / Domäne nach installierter Software suchen kann. Es handelt sich um ein großes Netzwerk +500 PCs. 
Ich brauche in der "Endausgabe" den Computernamen sowie ob ein bestimmtes Programm installiert ist oder nicht.
Sind alles Windows PCs. Brauch das ganze für ne Auswertung....

Vielen Dank für Vorschläge, Ideen, Lösungen

MfG 
crazykenny


----------



## Intiii (19. September 2005)

Damit kannst Du in einem Netzwerk AUCH nach Sw suchen:

Wie man eines der Programme einsetzt - es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten guckst Du hier:

http://Inti31.strana.de/index.htm (DL ca. 12,8 MB)

Kurzfassung/Bedingung:
-----------------------------------
- Die adminstrative Freigabe auf den Clients C$ ist vorhanden (normal auf jedem Windows-System)
- Sei DomAdmin
- Generiere einen neuen UserAcc, der in die Grp der lokalen Adminstratoren gehängt wird - Du kannst aber auch einen vorhandenen nehmen
- Package mit WinRar auf einen ServerShare entpacken (Schreibschutz aufheben, Berechtigung Jeder = alles markieren) und  Berechtigung(en) setzen
- Die Data.bat editieren (Verz. Data) und auf Dein System abstimmen (minimal 10 Einträge, max 12)
- In die Clients.txt alle Rechnernamen Deiner Umgebung untereinander  eintragen (Liste am besten mit DameWare generieren - dauert nur Sekunden)
- Auswahl.bat starten und Option 1 oder 2 wählen (Freeware)

Wenn fertig, kannst Du:
1: Das Programm als Dienst einrichten (Verz. Script)
oder
2: als geplante Task (Verz. Task\Task)
oder aber 
3: Du scannst einfach nur einen Rechner ohne dass Du Option 1.) oder 2.) benutzt... (Verz. RemoteEXEC)

Näheres siehe Verzeichnis "Dokumentation" (Tutorial.pdf\Scripte.pdf\Datenbank.pdf(chm))

Die Datenbank sollte Dir alle Fragen beantworten.

PS: Ich verwalte damit 2 Domänen (auf SQL-Ebene allerdings) mit zusammen 750 Client (620/130 Clients).

Eine neue Domäne inventarisier ich Dir damit in ca. 30 Minuten - noch nicht mal...

Kannst ja mal nen Blick drauf werfen...

Intiii


----------

